# Did you get anything from Santa for your shop?.



## xalky (Dec 25, 2013)

I'm asking everybody here, if they got anything from Santa for the shop. I've been buying myself early Christmas presents for a month now:lmao: , but I don't count those as coming from Santa.  I generally buy what I need for the shop as the funds and the need arises, but I just didn't want to part with the funds for the little gem below.

My wife( Santa) bought me a brand spankin new 29th edition Machinery's handbook. I never had one, so, I was pretty amazed at all the fantastic info contained within the pages of this "machinist bible". It is an indispensable little package of knowledge. It's, by far, my favorite present.

What did Santa bring you guys?

Marcel


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 25, 2013)

Nuttin. :rofl:

 I really didn't need anything.

 "Billy G"


----------



## xalky (Dec 25, 2013)

Bill Gruby said:


> Nuttin. :rofl:
> 
> I really didn't need anything.
> 
> "Billy G"



Ohhhhh.....you must have been a very bad boy :LOL:


----------



## David S (Dec 25, 2013)

Yup my wife gave me some new underwear.   When I am in the shop she must have heard me say "Oh Crap!"

David


----------



## 09kevin (Dec 25, 2013)

Santa brought me an Edge tram indicator and vise stop. Also got a 3D mouse for CAD/CAM, I really like this, Makes rotating solids much easier )


----------



## xalky (Dec 25, 2013)

Whats that little doohickey at the top left of your tram box? I didn't get that in mine.


----------



## 09kevin (Dec 25, 2013)

I put the vise stop in the box with the indicator.


----------



## xalky (Dec 25, 2013)

09kevin said:


> I put the vise stop in the box with the indicator.


 Doh....:LOL:


----------



## 24more (Dec 25, 2013)

Vectric vcarve pro for the cnc.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Dec 25, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Tab3 7" screen from my Daughter, now I can make my DRO


----------



## ScrapMetal (Dec 25, 2013)

The wife bought me a new Kurt 688 vise and a Te-Co clamp set.  My oldest daughter gave me a Machinist's Handbook "pocket edition".

I can't complain. :biggrin:

-Ron


----------



## dave2176 (Dec 25, 2013)

Here's what I found in my stocking. 



A 5.56 lower, a 1.375" 60* dovetail cutter, a left hand top notch holder with .75 shank, a .5" x 7" coolant through boring bar with CCMT inserts and a .75 indexable end mill with APKT inserts.

Hope you all had an enjoyable Christmas, 
Dave


----------



## Rbeckett (Dec 25, 2013)

Santa brought me and Holly an Ipad.  Now I can surf from the couch when I don't feel well enough to get up.  I never would have even thought to bother with one, but now I have one to learn how to use... 

Bob


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Dec 25, 2013)

Rbeckett said:


> Santa brought me and Holly an Ipad.  Now I can surf from the couch when I don't feel well enough to get up.  I never would have even thought to bother with one, but now I have one to learn how to use...
> 
> Bob



You soon won't know what you did without it!  I use Safari sometimes, but primarily use "Tapatalk" app for most of my groups.  SO easy to navigate.

The HD IPad version is worth the few bucks over the free iPhone version.  

Bernie


----------



## valleyboy101 (Dec 26, 2013)

Yes,
i bought a new to me Cromwell lathe at the beginning of the month and am still repainting it and getting it ready to run.  The greatest gift that I didn't buy for myself however is a weather station.  I've wanted one forever, so I can tell how high wind speed are in storms etc.
Michael


----------



## psychodelicdan (Dec 26, 2013)

My Santa Wife got me this cool book. It says it was used in the Bellingham School District I'm guessing in Washington state. I live around 50 miles from there. Check out the school stamp Nov 3rd 1941 second edition 1937 it reads like a training manual. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Master of unfinished projects


----------



## Blackhawk (Dec 26, 2013)

Did not get anything for the shop but my wife got me two heavy bcg's for an AR i am building

lanham


----------



## pineyfolks (Dec 26, 2013)

According to my Son and Daughter-in-law my Christmas gift will be here in 9 months, Im going to be Grandpa again! It may be a gift for the shop after all :thumbsup:


----------



## Charley Davidson (Dec 26, 2013)

pineyfolks said:


> According to my Son and Daughter-in-law my Christmas gift will be here in 9 months, Im going to be Grandpa again! It may be a gift for the shop after all :thumbsup:



Although I don't want anymore, they are the greatest gifts. Congrats.


----------



## DMS (Dec 26, 2013)

Santa brought me a Foredom flex shaft and a nice set of combination wrenches. I must have been good this year


----------



## OldMachinist (Dec 26, 2013)

Got a HF plastic welder that I used today. I put new wear edges on my snow plow and also made plastic liners for the blades. They needed to be welded in the corners.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Dec 26, 2013)

Yup, a Hobart 210 welder.  I would post pictures but it looks just like all the others out there )


----------



## markknx (Dec 26, 2013)

Nope My Santa is clueless about the shop. But I did get some cash so I guess I will be getting some late gifts Like A DTI, Silicon carbide wheel, Kant twist clamps, Some incerts, And a 3-1/2 x3 angle plate. All with 20% off from enco and the link on this site.


----------



## ScrapMetal (Dec 26, 2013)

markknx said:


> Nope My Santa is clueless about the shop. But I did get some cash so I guess I will be getting some late gifts Like A DTI, Silicon carbide wheel, Kant twist clamps, Some incerts, And a 3-1/2 x3 angle plate. All with 20% off from enco and the link on this site.



Just some advice.  My "Santa" is more than clueless about my shop so what I did was to use the "wish list" feature on amazon.com.  Since I could find most of the tools I want on there (not always the best pricing though) I just added things I wanted to the list and told my wife that it was there.  She had no idea what it was but she knew it was exactly what I wanted. :biggrin:

-Ron


----------



## wrmiller (Dec 26, 2013)

Santa worked from my wish list:

PM25MV Mill
4" vise
11 piece collet set
3 axis DRO
41" Craftsman tool box lower to mount the mill on.
little heater for the shop
a book- The Gunsmith Machinist
12 gallon shop vac
some flannel shirts for the shop (it's cold here in CO!)
2 magnetic lights for the mill
and a partridge...err...a auto ranging multi-meter in a pear tree.  

Bill


----------



## Terrywerm (Dec 26, 2013)

Yup! Got a new California Air Tools 1675A compressor.  3/4 HP, ultra quiet (58dB) weighs 35 lbs.    It will work really nice in the shop!


----------



## keltg (Dec 30, 2013)

For the Shop I got a mini mill from busybee, a Logan 10" by 24" lathe. And some end mills and mt3 collets. Got most of it just before Christmas. Christmas day we rushed my 16 month old daughter into the emergency at the hospital. It has been a long holiday season as we waited for 2 days till she opened her eyes. We get a new years gift this year as she is to be coming home on the 31st Of December.


----------



## xalky (Dec 30, 2013)

keltg said:


> For the Shop I got a mini mill from busybee, a Logan 10" by 24" lathe. And some end mills and mt3 collets. Got most of it just before Christmas. Christmas day we rushed my 16 month old daughter into the emergency at the hospital. It has been a long holiday season as we waited for 2 days till she opened her eyes. We get a new years gift this year as she is to be coming home on the 31st Of December.


 I can identify with that! I have a twin boy that needed open heart surgery at 6 months old. That was one of those times when nothing else mattered except getting him healthy again. Everything turned out just fine, He's 20 years old now. )

Marcel


----------



## DianneB (Dec 30, 2013)

Indeed I  did! Santa (me) was very generous and gave me a little milling machine, the bottom of the line Grizzly and a Taiwanese rotary table from King. I have always wanted a mill but never had one .... now I doz


----------



## markknx (Dec 31, 2013)

keltg said:


> For the Shop I got a mini mill from busybee, a Logan 10" by 24" lathe. And some end mills and mt3 collets. Got most of it just before Christmas. Christmas day we rushed my 16 month old daughter into the emergency at the hospital. It has been a long holiday season as we waited for 2 days till she opened her eyes. We get a new years gift this year as she is to be coming home on the 31st Of December.


What was wrong with her? Hope she is doing well, we'll say a prayer. I spent christmas eve in the ER with my 12 year old. he had a bad alergic reactionto something, not sure what.


----------

